# Renew Fertility



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi does anyone have any experience of the Renew Fertility http://www.renewfertility.com/? If so can you let me know what you thought?


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Shad,
If you post on the South Africa thread there are quite a few women on there who have used Renew, which is now called Globaleggdonors, but still run by Robin Newman.
Cheers
Candee
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Candee said:


> Hi Shad,
> If you post on the South Africa thread there are quite a few women on there who have used Renew, which is now called Globaleggdonors, but still run by Robin Newman.
> Cheers
> Candee
> x


thanks, will do


----------

